# Origin of Covid-19? 'Respiratory outbreak' investigated at retirement community in Virginia



## beijingwalker

*Possible origin of Covid-19? Cause of Respiratory Illness Still Unknown After Dozens Sickened at Virginia Retirement Community

Published July 17, 2019*
*




*
Fairfax County health officials said they don't yet have a cause of the respiratory illness that sicked more than 60 residents at a Northern Virginia senior living community.

The outbreak at Greenspring Retirement Community in Springfield began June 30. Sick residents had symptoms such *as coughs, fevers and pneumonia.*

Three people have also died, but Dr. Benjamin Schwartz of the Fairfax County Health Department said Wednesday afternoon that *those who died were "older" and had complex health problems. *Officials don't yet know the extent to which the respiratory illness contributed to their deaths, he said.

The community has implemented infection-prevention measures including cancelling group activities, increasing cleaning, isolating infected patients in their rooms and restricting visitors, Schwartz said.

"The facility has done an excellent job implementing those infection-prevention measures," he said.

The outbreak was reported in the assisted living and skilled nursing areas of the community, where about 263 people live. The outbreak has now affected 63 of those residents. At least 20 were taken to a hospital.

There were no problems reported among the residents of the independent living portion of the community.

Health officials said last week what was striking about the outbreak was the number of residents impacted and the time of year — summer instead of winter, when flu and respiratory illness usually spread.

Greenspring is working with the Fairfax County Health Department to try to stem the spread of the illness.

Greenspring issued a statement last week that read, in part, "Greenspring's highest priority is the welfare of those who live and work on campus … In partnership with the Fairfax County Department of Health, (Greenspring) has taken all necessary measures to fully implement proven infection prevention and control strategies."

The health department has sent several samples from infected patients to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for testing, but no cause for the outbreak has been identified, Schwartz said.

The health department is continuing to work with the facility on the investigation, he said. Testing for Legionnaires disease was negative, he said.

Schwartz said there were also reports of a respiratory illness outbreak at an assisted living facility several miles away in Burke, Virginia. About 25 people were ill there, including two with pneumonia; there have been no deaths. He said there is "no evidence of any connection whatsoever" between the two outbreaks.

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...zens-at-virginia-retirement-community/135890/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

possible this covid-19 is brought into China by US and then mutated into something more contagious and stronger.
so far the study of covid-19 patient from Europe, Asia and America are slight different from each others. This covid-19 seems to have a very strong mutating abilities.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...pain-italy-china-latest-covid-19-europe-wuhan

*Coronavirus attacking Europe is mutated strain from the original virus discovered in China*
*CORONAVIRUS has ripped through Europe killing thousands and leaving potentially hundreds of thousands infected, but the deadly disease may have mutated into a new strain from the strain that killed thousands in China, according to Spanish scientists from the University of Valencia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Beast said:


> possible this covid-19 is brought into China by US and then mutated into something more contagious and stronger.
> so far the study of covid-19 patient from Europe, Asia and America are slight different from each others. This covid-19 seems to have a very strong mutating abilities.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...pain-italy-china-latest-covid-19-europe-wuhan
> 
> *Coronavirus attacking Europe is mutated strain from the original virus discovered in China*
> *CORONAVIRUS has ripped through Europe killing thousands and leaving potentially hundreds of thousands infected, but the deadly disease may have mutated into a new strain from the strain that killed thousands in China, according to Spanish scientists from the University of Valencia.*



That's crazy it's mutating this fast across regions -- developing a proper vaccine would be even more difficult.


----------



## Beast

PakFactor said:


> That's crazy it's mutating this fast across regions -- developing a proper vaccine would be even more difficult.


They may mutated into different features but the basic origin genetic sequence shall remain the same. Vaccine is designed to tackle on that core.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Damn that is 46 miles from Fort Detrick.. 

The outbreak was in June 2019 and the lab shutdown was July.

Guess we are slowly piecing together the puzzle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 49savage

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> View attachment 616217
> 
> Damn that is 46 miles from Fort Detrick..
> 
> The outbreak was in June 2019 and the lab shutdown was July.
> 
> Guess we are slowly piecing together the puzzle



I swear you online PDF investigators are awesome! It's coming together brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

